# Misty Lake (quarry in Middleburg Heights)



## Cielo (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone ever fish in this quarry? I have been going here everyday for the past two weeks and my buddy and I usually catch at least 6 bass each a trip.

In recent years they made it private property and put a fence around the lake, I'm guessing it being so deep is one reason why. We got cool with the security guard and he thinks we live there so if anyone wants to do some fishing let me know.

There is areas to do some topwater fishing and anything else you want to do. Mostly catch 1-2 pounders but it's a really clear pond and I have seen some very big bass swimming by so they are there.

We release everything by the way.

I think it's called Smith Road lakes now.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

fished there in the 70,s and a few times after that. never caught much. but did see all the bigguns swimming around. threw everything i had at them. heard there was trout in there too. great swimming lake when the diving boards were there.


----------



## Cielo (Jul 17, 2011)

freyedknot said:


> fished there in the 70,s and a few times after that. never caught much. but did see all the bigguns swimming around. threw everything i had at them. heard there was trout in there too. great swimming lake when the diving boards were there.


Yeah swimming is big no-no nowadays they removed the dock and all that stuff from the beach area.

We have good success using plastic worms. I'm not sure if there is trout but I have caught rock bass and largemouths. We dived in today because it was so hot and left before the security guard could get to us (really heavyset guy).


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

my dad was telling me about that place, that he used to go there years ago but he's never been much into fishing, i was just looking for it recently. i would love to fish there.


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Ceilo, 

Funny seeing this on here. I live at Misty Lake and have fished the pond numerous times. Not so much this year, though. There are some huge bass in there. have spotted them up to 10 lbs in the past. That last few years, haven't seen anything over 5 though. I think people were keeping them. There are plent of 1-3 lbr's though. So that's a good sign for the future. Have caught a few nice smallies out of there also. One pushing 5 lbs. Think there are only a few in there though, and I caught the same ones at different times. Heard of some cats and of a huge carp that would probably be a state record. I haven't seen it personally though.

The problem with the pond is that it is so clear and so deep. It's hard to get the big fish to hit. Stick with the plastic worms. Gulp seems to work best. Topwaters early and late will get you a few. Every once in a while one of the big ones will hit and surprise the heck out of you.

Going to try and get down there more in the next couple of weeks. Was going to go this evening after the storm, but ended up playing around on this computer. If yoy see me (I'm 6'5"- not hard to miss), stop by and say hi. I'll give you some tips to getting the big fish to hit.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished it back in the late 40's and eariy 50's. Saw some really huge cats come out of that place.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not condoning tresspassing but the best way to catch big bass in a clear, deep lake is natural bait. Large shiners would be excellent, as would live lizards(guess they would be called salamanders?)-not sure they are legal bait in Ohio?! Used to fish some strip pits like that in WVa back in the day and you had to literally "sneak" up to the waters edge and cast making the least amount of commotion possible. They CAN see you if you can see them!!


----------



## Auk23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im looking forward to trying this place out. It just so happens that after reading these posts I realized that my wife's cousin lives in that development and I will be able to go with him to try it out. Will post an update once I do.


----------



## CherokeeKid (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a friend that lived in the condos there when we were kids about 20 years ago. They used to have swimming there and everyone would fish it deeper down the trail. You would always see BIG fish swimming right by you, but we could never catch them. There was also another lake right behind it that they called "Mud Lake". I remember when I was young that a bunch of kids thought they saw a huge turtle in the water that ended up being a badly decomposed body. I was a kid, things like that never happened, so that's why I remember it.


----------



## Catch25 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've lived in Parma for the past three years and would love nothing more than the opportunity to fish something like this. I have no form of boat/floatation for bigger lakes and all of my fishing buddies still live down south - near the OH river. I'm in southern Parma, so I've been dunking around by myself in Hinckley and a little pond down in North Royalton (next to the library) for the past three years. Pulled some nice 1-2lbers out of it, but it is really shallow and gets WAY too much muck in the summers. A deep, new pond to try. Anyone that has access - please just say when and I will be there with bells on.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i went to check it out, the fence all the way around it is a real bummer, so was getting kicked out before i got a chance to get a cast out... it was crystal clear, though, even after a lot of rain and saw a couple of bass. if only they'd let me take my little boat out there... he catch25, i also live in southern parma, i know a couple of decent spots, i heard this on stealheading show "i won't tell you where, but i'll show you."


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Guys, that fat Security Guard will only be nice to a point. Kick you off today - but have you arrested tomorrow. Do you think he will risk losing his Job so that you can Trespass and Fish at a Property that he is responsible to protect? Maybe he is reading this Thread!


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

Five dollars says Jim is the security Guard..


----------



## Catch25 (Apr 28, 2011)

"...put up a fence to keep me out or to keep Mother Nature in. If God were here he'd tell you to your face - Man, you're some kind of sinner. Whoaa!"

Sing it with me now.....


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

why do some people have to be such negative nancies? its so hard to find nice spots around here, not everyone has a boat or the time to get out to the bigger bodies of water and its frustrating when there's good spots that are off limits, i have no problem with the guy asking me to leave i totally respect the fact that that's his job, but like i said, its frustrating.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

of course it's frustrating.. some of the biggest bass come out of 'farm ponds' which are almost always private. if they were public, the fishing pressure would increase and we all know what happens then.


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

As a person that lives at Misty Lake and has acsess to the lake, I have to disagree with you. I've lived here for 12+ years and pay a maintenence fee every month for the upkeep of that lake and surrounding park. When I first moved here, the pond was completely surrounded by woods. Now there are townhouses. I have seen the lake (in my opinion) somewhat get fished out in the last 4 years, due to increased pressure and people keeping fish. If it was open to anyone, imagine what would happen. Plus the lake is just dangerous. There are areas that are fenced off that are 30+ ft. staight drop offs. If you fell in and couldn't swim, you wouldn't have a chance. If you want acsess to the lake buy a condo here There are plenty for sale. 3 in my building alone. You can get em cheep now due to forclosures.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My uncle used to live there in the early 90's caught some toads out of there. seeing that Misty is private you really shouldn't be posting about it on OGF to be frank about it. OGF has over 20K members and only a tiny portion of members and visitors actually post or are visible. I would bet on it that the lake is now going to be found and the security guard is going to have more people on his hands to deal with now and potentially ruined your chances of getting back in. Just a heads up and something I learned...if you have access to a ponds, a small lake or whatever. keep it to yourself. I learned this in my pond non boater days.


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

You're right. Good point.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

It was a great place to play as a kid back in the 70's


----------



## kaazbah (Jun 14, 2014)

I learned to swim in that pond in the 70's. Had a ball playing in the pond and surrounding woods as a child!


----------



## BassTerd (Jan 28, 2013)

I had a buddy in high school who lived there and we used to catch smallies. Must use light fluorocarbin


----------



## Kimkap (Feb 3, 2021)

CherokeeKid said:


> I had a friend that lived in the condos there when we were kids about 20 years ago. They used to have swimming there and everyone would fish it deeper down the trail. You would always see BIG fish swimming right by you, but we could never catch them. There was also another lake right behind it that they called "Mud Lake". I remember when I was young that a bunch of kids thought they saw a huge turtle in the water that ended up being a badly decomposed body. I was a kid, things like that never happened, so that's why I remember it.
> 
> Do you remember the name of the person found or any story that I can read about this body being found?


----------

